
Fanboys Continue To Boggle Minds  - jmorin007
http://mattmaroon.com/?p=344
======
greendestiny
I just upvoted this article and now I feel dirty. I did it because I agree
with it and want to sock one to those Apple fanboys, but there just isn't any
substance here. Normally I upvote something because I think its interesting
and (or) I want to see what the rest of the HN community says about it.
Upvoting to agree, or to express an opinion not about the article itself,
seems to be a problem in need of addressing in social news sites.

~~~
tlrobinson
Agreed. Voting up things to express opinions is exactly why Reddit became
overrun with Ron Paul posts. I'd rather not see Hacker News devolve into
OS/browser/editor/etc wars.

------
andyn
They had an earlier article covering the Apple fall:

[http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewA...](http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9072959)

I assumed this Vista one was just a continuation rather than a "VISTA HACKED
(oh by the way the mac went too)".

------
tlrobinson
Ugh. This is exactly the kind of commentary that Winer
([http://www.scripting.com/stories/2008/03/30/proofThatTheEndI...](http://www.scripting.com/stories/2008/03/30/proofThatTheEndIsNear.html))
and BrandomM (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=149887>) and myself are fed
up with.

Perhaps I'll write a blog post called _Matt Maroon's Trolling Continues to
Boggle the Minds_.

~~~
ghiotion
Interesting. Is this a DH1 response or a DH2 response?
(<http://www.paulgraham.com/disagree.html>) Maroon seems to inspire lots of
highly charged responses, both positive and negative. But it seems that most
of these stem from his acerbic and slightly glib writing style. His biggest
critics are critics of his tone, I think. Not critics of actual content.

~~~
boucher
How long are we going to have to put up with the ridiculous labeling of every
post. If you like Paul's article, fine, use it as your own frame of reference.
But please don't litter News YC with your analysis of what is DH1 and what is
DH2.

~~~
tlrobinson
DH-1: Labeling other people's arguments with DH levels.

------
mixmax
The cult of mac is really interesting when you see it from a business
perspective. It is similar to a religious cult in many respects - A sense of
being superior to others, near-total devotion to their god (sorry, couldn't
resist...), ,the constant need to tell the world that their way is the only
right way. And they have a charismatic leader.

This is what it is, and not all mac fans are like this - but many are.
Whatever Apple puts on the market they will buy. And they will tell all their
friends about it - whether they like it or not.

This has to be one of the best marketing ploys ever deceived by man, Apple has
thousands and thousands of fanatical marketing representatives in coffee shops
all over the world who are ready to tell everyone of the superiority of the
mac. I think that this cult is a primary success factor for Apple, evidenced
by the fact that under Sculley's reign at Apple shares fell, and Apple wasn't
cool. When Jobs came back he got the cult going again, and they are now
heading for new heights.

It's absolute marketing genius...

~~~
ssharp
Do you know what else was a "great marketing" ploy by Apple? Making products
that were better than their competitors. Customer evangalists aren't created
by a marketing team - they are created by making great products.

Your cult references could be pretty much be applied to fans of anything: the
Yankees, the Beatles, some restaurant, or even YCombinator. It's certainly not
exlcusive to Apple.

~~~
mixmax
No it's certainly not exclusive to Apple, and your examples of other instances
of this phenomenon are good - My point is just how much they have perfected
it.

~~~
mixmax
Oh - and look at the posts in relation to this post that got downmodded - what
other company would be able to convince it's customers to actually start
modding something that is the least bit negative about their product down?

As I said - it's marketing genious.

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
Or genius.

------
mynameishere
Well, remember that the next time you see an article with such phrasing as,
"Hillary Clinton lies about her past."

